# What kind of bottles?



## Matty_Kay (Aug 16, 2014)

Hi all. I was given 4 cases of bottles and I'm curious as I have not seen these before. There is a lip about 1/2 inch below the top. Can these be corked? Anyone else see or use these bottle types? Thanks.


----------



## dralarms (Aug 16, 2014)

Champagne bottles.


----------



## Rocky (Aug 16, 2014)

Hi Matty, as Dralarms said, they appear to be champagne bottles. They should be of a very heavy glass and have a punt (indentation) on the bottom. You can use them for wine and a #9 by 1 3/4" cork will fit nicely. You would not normally buy these for wine as they are more expensive and would be considered "overkill" for a still (non-bubbly) wine. Because you got them gratis, they are a good deal.


----------



## Matty_Kay (Aug 16, 2014)

Awesome, they came from one of my dads buddies. Will put these to good use. Glad they can be used.


----------



## tykyle39 (Aug 16, 2014)

Hi Matty. If you put capsules on your wine bottles be aware these will need the larger size. The standard will not fit these bottles. 



Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------



## Tom_S (Aug 17, 2014)

Yes, they'll work just fine for wine, but as tykyle pointed out you won't be able to get regular capsules on them. They'll really come in handy if you ever decide to make a sparkling wine.


----------



## Matty_Kay (Aug 18, 2014)

This may be a silly question but what are capsules that you mentioned?


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 18, 2014)

Matty_Kay said:


> This may be a silly question but what are capsules that you mentioned?



That pia foil you always have to fumble with before removing the cork. They really give the bottle the complete look. Purpose--> decoration only.


----------



## Rocky (Aug 18, 2014)

This is a capsule. They fit over the top of a bottle with a cork in it and are heat shrunk to hold them in place. As Dan said, they are decorative but they also keep the cork and top of the bottle from attracting debris and dust and some people feel that they are put on bottles to keep people from comparing the level of wine in bottles when purchasing and trying to get the most for their money.


----------



## Matty_Kay (Aug 18, 2014)

Thanks for the info on capsules, much appreciated. One other question about the champagne bottles, will the synthetic nomacorc work with these bottles?


----------



## BernardSmith (Aug 18, 2014)

I think those lips are designed to hold the wire cages that you use to secure champagne corks or caps. You can tie the cages under the lip and they then help prevent the pressure from the CO2 popping the corks.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Aug 18, 2014)

BernardSmith said:


> I think those lips are designed to hold the wire cages that you use to secure champagne corks or caps. You can tie the cages under the lip and they then help prevent the pressure from the CO2 popping the corks.



…and those wire ties, are only turned 7 times. Just enough to hold firm the plastic stopper. 

Any table top capper should work but the hand clappers need something to hold firm against to cap. The knuckle on the champagne bottle does exactly that. 

I have 5 year old sparkling wine still capped and awaiting disgorging. If done correctly and left alone they will suffice.


----------

